# Lesson learned - puppy glopped down frozen meat :(



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

Poppy is 16 weeks old now and teething like crazy. She's been pawing her mouth this morning bless her 

She's taken well to a 100% RAW diet in the past 2 weeks and we're taking it slowly. She's mostly on chicken, breast and wings and a mouthful of whatever we're eating as introduction. Will be starting to introduce more variety this week.

Anyhoo, having researched the internet and this forum and to help with teething and to make her chew rather than glop her dinner down I gave her a part frozen hunk of chicken this morning and planned to remove it from her and refreeze it for another mealtime. 

She seemed to be coping fine and it was doing the job. I could see her chomping away happily on the hunk of meat. After about ten minutes watching her I glanced away briefly to read a quick text message on my mobile phone and looked back to Poppy but the hunk of meat had gone  She was sitting, shivering badly and looking very unhappy. I picked her up and she was FREEZING cold. Her nose, paws, tongue and tummy were so cold  I can't see how she could physically have swallowed the great big lump of frozen chicken bigger than her head? She's too small! 

Needless to say, she's been sitting on my lap thawing out wrapped in two of OH's teeshirts and my quilted jacket. She's stopped shivering now but her nose is cold still (her tongue has warmed up, she's been licking me  ) I honestly had major concerns that she'd suffer internal damage from this, however, she's fine now. I've been so worried about my baby, I'm feeling shaken myself:sad8:

Lesson learned, don't take my eyes of her when she's feeding. Thankfully no harm done though and she's now playing happily at my feet as usual :hello1:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that was a huge meal for sure! Glad she handled it OK but I can see how a belly full of frozen meat could be uncomfortable! Poor baby. Feeding raw has a learning curve, that's for sure.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

i no this is a late reply to your thread but i was thinking of doing this but pleased i never.
I helped ninja by buying a puppie teething ring that you put in the freezer and they can chew on them for a wile.


----------



## Poppys mummy (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for your replies 

She was absolutely fine, thank goodness. I have found that even giving her food from the fridge makes her shivery so I let her meat come up to room temperature before giving it to her. I honestly thought I'd given her something that could have lead to hypothermia


----------

